
Waalflower: A wall mounted wireless charger for your tablet - ENadyr
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/waalflower/waalflower-a-wall-mounted-wireless-charger-for-you/description
======
ocdtrekkie
Neat, though there's a lot of visible cable clutter to this. You both have a
device now affixed to your tablet (with a cable), and then a cable down from
your wall mount to a power outlet.

Maybe this is great if like, wall mounting your tablet is your primary use
case for it, such as a home automation controller. But I can't see the average
user wanting to affix a wall mount to the back of their iPad.

~~~
ENadyr
Yeah there are applications where I can see this being useful and a smart-home
controller is there at the top for sure. There are also applications like co-
working space meeting room management, store shopping terminals etc.

As for consumers, I think it may be popular with those who like the minimalist
approach, although you there are still cables, you are right. I think I'll get
one though.

